# Huge Hong Kong Haul (and pics!)



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 4, 2010)

I have never posted in this thread before, as I usually just put my hauls in the Aussie haul thread, but this one was so big I just had to share it with all the other lovely Specktrettes! 

This was accumulated over my two week holiday in Hong Kong!

*MAC*
*Studio Fix Fluid
Eyeshadow Palette
Permaplum Powerpoint
Wipes
2x No. 36 lash
Groundwork Paintpot
Melon Pigment
Violet Pigment sample
Fix+ Deluxe sample
Print e/s
Nylon e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Charcoal Brown e/s
Studio Sculpt Concealer 
Modesty l/s
Blushbaby blush
Peaches blush
Gingerly blush
182 buffer brush
2x 239 brush
134 brush
219 brush
138 brush*
*Naked pigment
Dark Soul pigment
Blue Brown pigment
Copper Sparkle pigment
Pink Bronze pigment
Comfort MSF
By Candlelight MSF
Modellete e/s
Mulled Cider e/s
2N Lipglass (and a backup one)
Warm Me Up l/s
Brow Set Clear* 
*
Other Brands
NARS Laguna Bronzer 
YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in No1 and No4
YSL Touche Brilliance Lipgloss No14
**MUFE Mat Velvet Foundation in 40 and 45 
MUFE All Mat Primer
MUFE Eyeshadows in #92, #126, #129 and #169
MUFE Camouflage Palette in #3
MUFE Aqua Eyes #2L
MUFE 4 e/s palette*
*Dior Show Mascara
Benefit Jing-a-Ling lipstick*
*Maybelline Volume Express Hypercurl Mascara *
*Maybelline Unstoppable Curly Extension Mascara*
*2 x Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara*
*Gosh Darling Lipstick*
*Bourjois Eyeshadow in Noir*
* 







 *


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 4, 2010)

awesome haul!  i'm so jealous you found a MUFE quad!!!  i want one!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 4, 2010)

great selection of products. although, I'm surprised that you didn't get any Asian products. those are usually very much cheaper in Hong Kong than elsewhere compared to western cosmetics.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ I kind of went there with a list of things that I had wanted for ages and knew were really expensive in Australia and stuck to that list.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Trust me, if I had more money I would have definitely branched out


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Jan 4, 2010)

WOW!!Love it


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 4, 2010)

very nice haul! Enjoy all your goodies


----------



## dietcokeg (Jan 4, 2010)

loveee!! enjoy them all!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 4, 2010)

Amazing haul, I am waaaay jealous.


----------



## Sass (Jan 4, 2010)

Lovely lovely haul!


----------



## bella.ng (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Ladies, is MAC cheaper in hong kong?


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, great haul!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella.ng* 

 
_Hi Ladies, is MAC cheaper in hong kong?_

 
For Australians, MAC is significantly cheaper in Hong Kong, but for ladies from the US the prices would be about the same - maybe marginally cheaper for some things.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 4, 2010)

IM SOOOO JEALOUS! 
lucky lucky girl!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## x-giggles-x (Jan 5, 2010)

wow impressive haul.
enjoy.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2010)

Yay! Enjoy


----------



## n_c (Jan 5, 2010)

great haul!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies! I saved and saved for months before the trip so that I could get all this stuff. I unpacked it all into my kit yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is so much I dont know what to play with first!  But that is me done for this year! I'm on a no-buy again


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jan 9, 2010)

loved every single thaaanG ! 
oh JEALOUSY is gonna kill me hahaha
just kidden enjoooooooooooooooy em all


----------



## nullified (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow awesome haul! I didnt even know MUFE made quads


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 9, 2010)

^^ To be honest I don't think they make quads normally. From what I could gather from the sales assistant(I don't speak Cantonese and she didn't speak English - thank god makeup is the universal language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) it was part of the anniversary promotion that if you bought 4 e/s you could get the quad at a special price


----------



## Shanible (Jan 10, 2010)

What a great haul! I'm glad you could get all you wanted at better prices than the AUS retail. I feel lucky just because I live near 2 CCO locations AND a MAC Pro store. Nothing beats a good haul, though.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 11, 2010)

amazing haul!


----------



## Reiven (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, all those brushes!:O You must be in heaven ^^


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm so excited! After I got back from Hong Kong I was kicking myself for not picking up more pigments in the 7.5g size because they had almost all the permanent colours, but my lovely mum went back for me and got me these pigments and has posted them to me... I'll get them any day now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fuschia
Chocolate Brown
Golden Lemon
Cornflour
Pink Opal
Rose
Golden Olive


----------



## natalie647 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, I'm sooooo jealous!!! Great stuff!!!


----------



## CallyBag (Mar 20, 2010)

how much was your 182 and 134 brushes hun? i'm so jealous!


----------



## blusherie (Mar 28, 2010)

That is one of the most amazing hauls I've ever seen!!! I'm sooo jealous!! Have fun playing with your new stuff - I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 28, 2010)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to Hong Kong in a month, and I'm really looking forward to the shopping!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Thanks Ladies! I have really loved every single thing I bought! So I feel like it was money well spent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CallyBag* 

 
_how much was your 182 and 134 brushes hun? i'm so jealous!_

 

I cant quite remember but I can check for you when I get home from work.... Do you want the Hong Kong price?


----------



## CallyBag (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Thanks Ladies! I have really loved every single thing I bought! So I feel like it was money well spent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I cant quite remember but I can check for you when I get home from work.... Do you want the Hong Kong price?_

 

Thanks for your reply hun!  Yes please! HK price coz I'm gona ask a friend to help me get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... is your 182 shedding at all? you enjoying it?  I've heard that the colors on some 134s can also run?  I really want to get these two brushes but its so hard deciding between the pros and cons...


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ahhh! Great haul!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CallyBag* 

 
_Thanks for your reply hun!  Yes please! HK price coz I'm gona ask a friend to help me get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... is your 182 shedding at all? you enjoying it?  I've heard that the colors on some 134s can also run?  I really want to get these two brushes but its so hard deciding between the pros and cons..._

 
The 182 was 400HKG... And to be honest I have lost the receipt with the 134 price on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm pretty sure it was about 350-380HKG...

My 182 has not shed at all... It is an absolutely amazing brush.. I use it every day for my powder and I love it! Totally recommend it!

My 134 hasnt run or shed either... This is the best brush for bronzer! It applies and blends it so well..

Hope that helps hun xo


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow awesome haul!! I love shopping in HKG too.


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

*drools everywhere* No Asian goodies tho? Still, a great haul!


----------



## starryskies (Apr 12, 2010)

love your haul!!  which products have you been using most.. would love to see pics!


----------



## CynthiRaa (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm Auzzie to so I understand the MAC and MUFE haulings xD
haha- It's an awesome haul- I am so jealous ;D


----------



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

Amazing haul!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_love your haul!! which products have you been using most.. would love to see pics!_

 
The stuff I have used the most is:
Studio Fix Fluid
Wipes
Nylon e/s
Studio Sculpt Concealer 
Peaches blush
Gingerly blush
182 buffer brush
134 brush
Comfort MSF
2N Lipglass 
Brow Set Clear 
YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in No1 and No4
MUFE All Mat Primer
MUFE Camouflage Palette in #3
Dior Show Mascara
Maybelline Volume Express Hypercurl Mascara 

I use all this stuff on a daily basis pretty much


----------



## jalspose (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW jealousss enjoyy it


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

OMG I wish I had all of the MUFE stuff that you have, very nice haul!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 23, 2010)

Very awesome haul!!  Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow! So happy for you! 
Enjoy.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 24, 2010)

Some more haulage over the past week....


----------



## krystaj (Apr 25, 2010)

O.M.G.!! *jaw drops* awesome haul! Have fun with your new pretties!


----------

